# Vipera Magnifica vs Eta Carinae



## Eifie (Aug 18, 2015)

[size=+2]*Vipera Magnifica vs Eta Carinae*[/size]




Spoiler: Arena



*Format*: 3v3 singles
*Style*: Set 
*DQ*: One week
*Damage Cap*: 40% 
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO moves
*Arena Description: *Roulette Arena

The arena is located on the rooftop of the Bellossom Casino, one of the largest casinos in the Pokémon world. Originally the Rocket Casino, it was purchased from Team Rocket and renamed the Bellossom Casino by a wealthy entrepreneur from Goldenrod City. The battle takes place on a giant roulette wheel, with trainers standing on either side on raised metal platforms. As the wheel slowly revolves, large steel roulette balls roll around the arena, testing the battlers' reflexes. Looming over the arena is an enormous structure resembling a slot machine, with three bright slots featuring pictures of Pokémon. Around the arena, the rooftop is decorated with a garden of flowering shrubs and trees dressed in colorful lights. The rooftop offers a view of several other highrise casinos, their colorful flashing lights illuminating the night sky. The city below is abuzz with activity, tourists and high-rollers looking for the thrill of gambling.

As the slot machine spins, it has the power to produce a variety of effects that can change the course of the battle. At the beginning of each round, both trainers will spin the slot machine. When three of the same symbol line up on the slot machine, a reward is given to the trainer who spun it. Sometimes this reward is helpful, and sometimes it is not. The possible rewards are the following:

: 
Jackpot! You just landed yourself a very nice payout! Unfortunately, the money comes out of the slot machine at very high speeds, and deals damage to your Pokémon as if it were the move Pay Day. Also, the money is in the form of Bellossom Bucks™, which are virtually useless to you. Sometimes winning isn't everything.

: 
Your Pokémon gains the ability Super Luck in addition to any other abilities. The Bellossom Casino hopes that you will use this luck to give our many games a try!

: 
Your Pokémon attains the power of a god! All of its stats will increase to +6, excluding accuracy and evasion. This power is only temporary though, as it will fade away after two turns.

: 
Your Pokémon heals 10 health points. Lucky you!

: 
A roulette ball collides into your Pokémon, dealing 40 BP Steel-type damage.

: 
A tailwind comes into effect, doubling your team’s Speed for four actions.

: 
An Unown floats into the arena, providing assistance to your Pokémon by attacking foes with Hidden Power. The Unown will leave the arena at the end of the round, or after it has taken 10 points of damage, whichever comes first.

: 
The weather conditions will randomly change to either rain, hail, sandstorm, or intense sun for nine actions.

: 
A Sticky Barb will latch onto your Pokémon. What was _this_ doing in the slot machine? 

: 
The roulette wheel becomes charged with energy, mimicking the effects of either Electric Terrain, Grassy Terrain, or Misty Terrain. The type of terrain is randomized from these three options.

The slot machine is of course rigged such that every spin will cause three of the same panel to line up. Everyone’s a winner at Bellossom Casino!*

*Note: not everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino

*Other*:

Each round, trainers may choose to wager up to 10% of their current Pokémon’s health on either Red or Black. At the end of the round, a roulette ball will spin and land in one of the colored pockets. If the trainer guesses correctly, their Pokémon will recover 10% health. If they guess incorrectly, their Pokémon will lose 10% health. This does not contribute towards the damage cap.

(Inspiration for this stage comes from the Casino Park / Bingo Highway levels of Sonic Heroes, as well as Waluigi Pinball from Mario Kart DS and every other casino level from the Sonic the Hedgehog series.)



*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator> @ Life Orb
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Leftovers
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm> @ Black Sludge
 *Melia* the female Glaceon <Snow Cloak> @ Never-Melt Ice (4 EXP)
 *Calcifer* the male shiny Litwick <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Faraday* the male Eelektross <Levitate> @ Magnet
 *Psycho Mantis* the male shiny Scyther <Technician> @ Metal Coat
 *Orestes* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mature Gambino* the male Squirtle <Rain Dish> @ Shell Bell


*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Knossos* the male Shellos (West Sea) <Storm Drain> @ Leftovers
 *Commodus* the male Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector
 *Sittidel* the female Pineco <Sturdy> @ Lucky Egg
 *Cordelia* the female Bayleef <Overgrow> @ Wise Glasses
 *Rahel* the female Vullaby <Overcoat> @ Life Orb
 *Trixie* the female Purrloin <Limber> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mo'o* the male Helioptile <Dry Skin> @ Sun Stone
 *Cinnamon Roll* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Krinoa* the female Lileep <Suction Cups> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsunao* the male Bonsly <Rock Head> @ Muscle Band


 *Eta Carinae* sends out
 *Vipera Magnifica* sends out and posts commands
 *Eta Carinae* posts commands
 let the games begin


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for taking this, Eifie!  I'll lead with *Sittidel*!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 19, 2015)

And I will lead with *Psycho Mantis*.

Let's take a gamble with our moves, shall we? Use *Silver Wind* repeatedly to see if we can raise all our stats at once. If Sittidel uses Light Screen or has clones, use *Aerial Ace* instead. If she is protecting or unhittable (excluding Substitute), use *Swords Dance*.

*Silver Wind / Aerial Ace / Swords Dance x3*

And let's also *wager 3% health on Red*.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 19, 2015)

Damage, damage, and more damage.  Set up a *Light Screen*, then counter the two *Aerial Ace*s.

*Light Screen ~ Counter x2*

Also, *3% on Black*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 22, 2015)

Tickets granting passage all the way to the Kanto region were impossible to obtain at a reasonable price on such short notice. After numerous complaints from dummy accounts that all seemed to lead back to the ruins of the Devon Corporation, headed by the once-great Mr. Stone before he gambled away all of his fortune in Johto, the Goldenrod Casino was forced to shut down all of its slot machines and replace them with the much less thrilling game of Voltorb Flip. Obviously this was not acceptable for Vipera Magnifica's grand plans of a high-stakes Pokémon battle, and thus compromises had to be made. Kanto was a much less popular destination this time of year, and though a much cheaper flight to Johto and a trip on the Magnet Train would have been the ideal choice, the train was temporarily out of operation due to an unfortunate incident for which the government of Asber admits no fault. And so it was that one grim day Vipera Magnifica, Eta Carinae, and their disgruntled, aquaphobic ref climbed gracelessly out of a fucking whale's blowhole, spindly limbs moving awkwardly on land after several weeks at sea.

Thankfully, Bellossom Casino had not been forced to shut down due to similar complaints in the meantime. Though of course there would have been no need. After all, everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino!*

*Disclaimer: Not everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino.

*Round One*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Watching the slot machine with interest.

*Eta Carinae* (3/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: The other roulette balls are exactly her size! Perhaps she should make friends?

------------------------------​
High on the rooftop of the Bellossom Casino lies the game corner's not-so-secret special attraction: a life-sized roulette wheel, large steel balls whizzing around it, and a gigantic slot machine that looms over the city. Curiously, a faded stamp on the side of the slot machine's recycled materials reads "PILFERBOT II". An even more worn-out watermark on its underside appears to say "D  TOR KAMI KO   PO  R-S VI G  EFR G RAT". What could this mean...?

Vipera Magnifica sends his Seviper to stretch out her body far enough to press the large button in the center of the roulette wheel, and the entire contraption whirs to life. The three squares on the slot machine light up and begin to spin, coming to a stop slowly, slowly...

  

Excited beeps sound from the slot machine as its stomach opens, and an Unown floats out of it to join Vipera Magnifica's Psycho Mantis. But wait! The slot machine isn't done!

  

Tendrils of an eerie pink mist creep from the slot machine's stomach, expanding to cover the entire roulette wheel. Psycho Mantis and his Unown, floating above the wheel, notice only a slight tingle, but Sittidel the Pineco, nearly submerged in the mist, feels a wave of calm stealing over him.

Psycho Mantis flaps his wings, and a wave of glittering dust scatters from them, drifting over the roulette wheel to stick to Sittidel's spines. Bug-type energy clings to Sittidel's skin, leaving her feeling woozy and light-headed as it mysteriously bites away a chunk of her lifeforce. Some of her strength flows back to Psycho Mantis, who suddenly finds all his senses sharper, his muscles lither, and his strength reinforced. His Unown friend, not to be left out, hovers in to join the fray, summoning up a stream of magenta orbs that rocket into Sittidel one by one.

Muttering unhappily to herself at the indignity of being ganged up upon so, Sittidel closes her eyes and concentrates, a pale green bubble of energy expanding around her. Psycho Mantis is not cowed by this, though, and simply rushes at her full-on instead. Sittidel closes her eyes and braces herself for the blow as Psycho Mantis slashes at her with one of his scythes, the green bubble parting easily to let him through. It reforms in time to slow the progress of the Unown's second strike, however, and the orbs of Psychic energy have lost much of their momentum by the time they crash into Sittidel.

Having prepared herself for her opponent's attack, Sittidel now jumps up and spins through the air at twice Psycho Mantis's speed, forcing the Scyther down to the ground. Psycho Mantis struggles from beneath her, slashing across her face again with his scythe, but this time the roulette wheel interferes, slowing his strike in the name of fairness. After all, what is gambling if not fair?

The Unown attempts to unleash its hidden power a third time, but the roulette wheel stops it as well. Having braced herself for a much more powerful strike, Sittidel is now caught off-guard, and only manages to weakly slap Psycho Mantis with her spines.

Suddenly the roulette wheel lights up, and Vipera Magnifica and Eta Carinae lay down their bets in favour of opposite colours as the Unown returns to its home in the slot machine's stomach. The wheel spins around and around, and when it finally slows to a stop a large steel ball plunks into one of the red pockets. Psycho Mantis feels a bit of his strength returned to him, while Sittidel finds herself even weaker than before...

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Breathing heavily from Sittidel's forceful attack. _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Silver Wind ~ Aerial Ace ~ Aerial Ace

 Hidden Power (Psychic) ~ Hidden Power (Psychic) ~ Hidden Power (Psychic)

*Eta Carinae* (3/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 57% (capped)
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Lying weakly on the ground, exhaustion already settling in. Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
*Used*: Light Screen ~ Counter ~ Counter

*Arena Status*

 Misty Terrain is in effect (3 more actions). Pokémon on the ground (i.e. Sittidel) cannot be affected by major status conditions and take 2/3× damage from Dragon-type moves.

*Damage and Energy*


 Psycho Mantis's Health: 100% - 36% (Counter) - 2% (Counter) + 3% (roulette) = 65%
 Psycho Mantis's Energy: 100% - 4% (Silver Wind) - 5% (Aerial Ace) - 5% (Aerial Ace) = 86%
 Unown's Health: 10%
 Unown's Energy: ∞
 Sittidel's Health: 100% - 11% (Silver Wind) - 7% (Hidden Power) - 18% (Aerial Ace) - 3% (Hidden Power) - 18% (Aerial Ace) - 3% (Hidden Power) - 3% (roulette) = 57% (capped)
 Sittidel's Energy: 100% - 4% (Light Screen) - 18% (Counter) - 1% (Counter) = 77%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Psycho Mantis (157) > Sittidel (15).
 I'm not sure if this is supposed to be the Celadon Game Corner or the Goldenrod Game Corner based on the description, but I declare that it is now in Celadon.
 The slot machine gave Psycho Mantis an Unown friend, and for Sittidel, changed the terrain to Misty Terrain.
 Technically, the way VM's commands were worded meant that Psycho Mantis should have waited for Sittidel to move on the first action to see if she would use Light Screen, but I gave him the benefit of the doubt and interpreted the commands as if they said "if she has a Light Screen up" instead. Let me know if this wasn't what you meant!
 Silver Wind actually did raise all stats.
 The Unown's Hidden Power's type was randomized to Psychic.
 Since the second Aerial Ace's damage was capped, the second Counter only countered the damage actually dealt.
 The roulette landed on red. I'm assuming that the arena description was a typo and Psycho Mantis should only recover the amount of health she wagered, not the full 10%. Same for the amount of health Sittidel lost.
 *Eta Carinae* commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 27, 2015)

Start by trying to surround yourself with a *Stealth Rock*.  If you don't feel like you can surround yourself, *Stealth Rock* Psycho Mantis instead.  If that's what you decide on and he tries to Protect, whip up a *Sandstorm* instead.  Follow up with a couple of *Gyro Ball*s.  If he's unhittable for any reason besides a sub, *Gravity*.  If you've already used Gravity, *Curse*.

*Stealth Rock/Stealth Rock/Sandstorm ~ Gyro Ball/Gravity ~ Gyro Ball/Gravity/Curse*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 27, 2015)

Eifie said:


> I'm not sure if this is supposed to be the Celadon Game Corner or the Goldenrod Game Corner based on the description, but I declare that it is now in Celadon.


I intentionally left that ambiguous because I couldn't think of a decent name for a Pokémon Las Vegas. Celadon City works just fine though.


Eifie said:


> The roulette landed on red. I'm assuming that the arena description was a typo and Psycho Mantis should only recover the amount of health she wagered, not the full 10%. Same for the amount of health Sittidel lost.


Yeah, that was definitely a typo.

Anyway, looks like luck is on our side, Pyscho Mantis! Those boosts are going to be quite helpful to us.

I want you to wait until Sittidel sets up Stealth Rock, and then use *Defog* to blow away the rocks as well as her Light Screen. After that, do as your Unown friend did and use *Hidden Power*. Let's see what type of move that will be. When you're done, finish up with a *Wing Attack*.

*Defog (wait) ~ Hidden Power ~ Wing Attack*

And let's *wager 3% health on Red* one more time.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh shoot, I meant to wager 5% on red when I commanded.  Can I do that and just let VM rewager (or recommend) if he wants?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't really mind. I'll keep my wager as is.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Breathing heavily from Sittidel's forceful attack. _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.

*Eta Carinae* (3/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Lying weakly on the ground, exhaustion already settling in. Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).

------------------------------​
Out comes Li Feng to press the slot button again, and the three panels begin to spin.

... ... ...

  

The sky above darkens, ominous clouds moving in to cover the sun, and Vipera Magnifica recalls Li Feng in a panic as huge hailstones begin to rain down from above. The slot machine, however, is undeterred.

  

How lucky! Then again, this is of course not unexpected, as everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino! Sittidel doesn't really notice anything different, though, but the results do make her feel extremely lucky... Spinning exuberantly on the spot, the Pineco releases a horde of sharp rocks from her spines that hover eerily in a rotating circle around her. Pleased, she sits back to survey the results of her handiwork.

Psycho Mantis, however, spits upon Sittidel and her Super Luck. He begins flapping his wings furiously, calling up a gust of wind that blows away Sittidel's precious stones, and her protective green barrier along with it. Sittidel wilts. As she stews in her disappointment, Psycho Mantis closes his eyes, tapping into the hidden current of Dark-type elemental energy running within him, and summons up a series of deep black orbs that slam into Sittidel one by one, buffeting her backwards. As she skids to a stop near the edge of the roulette wheel, Sittidel focuses to cover her spines with a glowing steel sheen, jumps into the air and begins rolling forward on her side. She's easily able to control her momentum, and Psycho Mantis is caught off guard as she rams into him with far more speed than he would have expected from such a slow little Pineco. He goes flying through the air, head slamming into the wheel with a _crack_.

Gritting his teeth, Psycho Mantis quickly propels himself into the air again and rushes forward, streaking twice past Sittidel's side to slash at her with each wing. The second strike leaves a sizable cut in the Pineco's skin, and she cries out in agony. Forcing herself to push through the pain, she wills Steel-type energy to wash over her spines again, barreling forward across the wheel to slam hard into her opponent.

Both Pokémon abruptly stop moving as the wheel lights up with a high beep. Vipera Magnifica and Eta Carinae rush to place their bets on red, the lucky colour from last round, and the wheel begins to spin. Sittidel holds her breath as she spins with it, starting to get kind of dizzy, but finally the wheel slows down and again a roulette ball falls into a red pocket. The pink mist drifts off from the battlefield as both Pokémon feel a bit of their energy restored to them.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 41%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Relieved that the odds have favoured him again. Dark-typed Hidden Power. _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Defog ~ Hidden Power (Dark) ~ Wing Attack

*Eta Carinae* (3/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy, Super Luck
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Thankful for the boost, but not sure it's enough...
*Used*: Stealth Rock ~ Gyro Ball ~ Gyro Ball

*Arena Status*

 It is hailing (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Psycho Mantis's Health: 65% - 12% (Gyro Ball) - 12% (Gyro Ball) - 3% (Hail) + 3% (roulette) = 41%
 Psycho Mantis's Energy: 86% - 3% (Defog) - 5% (Hidden Power) - 4% (Wing Attack) = 74%
 Sittidel's Health: 57% - 10% (Hidden Power) - 21% (Wing Attack) - 3% (Hail) + 5% (roulette) = 28%
 Sittidel's Energy: 77% - 2% (Stealth Rock) - 9% (Gyro Ball) - 9% (Gyro Ball) = 57%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Psycho Mantis (157) > Sittidel (15).
 The slot machine changed the weather to hail for Psycho Mantis and gave Sittidel Super Luck.
 Gyro Ball needs to be reworked anyway since it's, like, bad, but also the description says base speeds and I don't think that's right. I based it on current speed, giving it a base power of 142.
 Despite Sittidel's Super Luck, it was Psycho Mantis's Wing Attack that was a critical hit. (It only added 3% extra damage, though.)
 Misty Terrain wore off at the end of the round.
 The roulette landed on red. Psycho Mantis regained 3% health, and Sittidel regains 5%.
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2015)

Let's go ahead and use *Air Slash*, then follow with *Ominous Wind* twice. If Sittidel is protecting or unhittable, then use *Roost*.

*Air Slash / Roost ~ Ominous Wind / Roost ~ Ominous Wind / Roost*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 3, 2015)

Let's see what happens.

*Swagger ~ Pain Split ~ Explosion*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 5, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 41%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Relieved that the odds have favoured him again. Dark-typed Hidden Power. _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.

*Eta Carinae* (3/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy, Super Luck
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Thankful for the boost, but not sure it's enough...

------------------------------​
  

Ah, yes. Psycho Mantis is in dire need of the Tailwind that kicks up behind him, lending even more speed to his already deft wings.

  

Ah, yes. Sittidel is in dire need of the field of mist that once again creeps up over the roulette wheel. What would she have done without its protective presence?

Unfortunately, the mist does nothing at all to protect Sittidel from the scythe of air that Psycho Mantis quickly whips up with a couple flaps of his wings. The air cuts right across Sittidel's scales, and she hisses in discomfort. God, doesn't he have any better tricks? Once he evolves, he's going to be too slow to pull all this off, you know. Sittidel has no such problems. Her future Foretress form will be a perfectly lovely extension of herself, and with a hastily-improvised battery of insults she makes her Psycho Mantis knows it, too.

This jab at his final form leaves Mantis quite rankled. Angrily he—get this—whips up _another_ wind, this one infused with the powers of the ghostly spirits of gambling, or something. Sittidel grits her teeth, very nearly giving in to the force of the wind against her scales. But no. She's got to hold out just a tiny bit longer. When Mantis pauses to take a breath, Sittidel closes her eyes and reaches out with her own link to the spirits of gambling, which are, of course, all about fairness. They're quite happy to even the odds, and Vipera Magnifica and Eta Carinae both find themselves compelled to make ridiculous bets on the suddenly-spinning roulette wheel. Of course it was rigged to land on black this time, and Sittidel sighs in relief as a large portion of Psycho Mantis's life energy flows into her, giving her the strength to take yet another gust of ghostly wind.

When Psycho Mantis is done with his ridiculous flapping, it's finally time. Sittidel's scales begin to glow brightly, and all goes still. Both trainers dive for cover as the Pineco's body explodes outwards, and Psycho Mantis is thrown heavily against the side of the slot machine, a shower of scales battering his vulnerable head. Roulette balls begin haphazardly rolling across the wheel, one flattening his wings, and even the massive slot machine above him teeters in place. Psycho Mantis takes a deep breath and raises his scythes pointlessly to shield his face, ready for the end... but then the slot machine finds its balance, and all goes still.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 1% (capped)
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Amazed that he's still alive. Dark-typed Hidden Power. Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+3 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Air Slash ~ Ominous Wind ~ Ominous Wind

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Sittidel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sturdy, Super Luck
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 20%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Swagger ~ Pain Split ~ Explosion

*Arena Status*

 It is hailing (3 more actions).
 Misty Terrain is in effect (3 more actions).
 Psycho Mantis is backed by a Tailwind (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*


 Psycho Mantis's Health: 41% - 2% (hail) - 19% (Pain Split) - 23% (Explosion) - 1% (hail) = 1% (capped)
 Psycho Mantis's Energy: 74% - 4% (Air Slash) - 5% (Ominous Wind) - 5% (Ominous Wind) = 60%
 Sittidel's Health: 28% - 15% (Air Slash) - 10% (Ominous Wind) - 2% (hail) + 19% (Pain Split) - 10% (Ominous Wind) - 100% (Explosion) = 0%
 Sittidel's Energy: 57% - 4% (Swagger) - 19% (Pain Split) - 14% (Explosion) = 20%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Psycho Mantis (314) stands (just barely) alone.
 sorry for writing, etc.
 Pain Split, as a non-damaging move, didn't count towards reducing Psycho Mantis's confusion chance.
 Psycho Mantis didn't hurt himself in confusion even once. Sorry, Sittidel :C
 *Eta Carinae* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 6, 2015)

Let's go with *Rahel*!

Use *Gust* to knock him out.  If he's protecting or unhittable for whatever reason, *Nasty Plot*.

*Gust/Nasty Plot x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2015)

*Roost* immediately, then take that first Gust. Wait for the second Gust, then build as big a *Substitute* as you can with your remaining health. When you're done with that, *Baton Pass* to Orestes.

Hopefully we don't roll Meowth or Ferroseed on the slot machine :/

*Roost ~ Substitute (20%/15%/10%) ~ Baton Pass (to Orestes)*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (3/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 1%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Amazed that he's still alive. Dark-typed Hidden Power. Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+3 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +1 Speed_.

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ready for a good fight.

------------------------------​
Once again, the slot machine whirs to life. Psycho Mantis watches it eagerly. What boost awaits him this time?

  

A Sticky Barb flies out of the slot machine's stomach and latches onto one of Psycho Mantis's scythes. The Scyther screams in horror and falls over, spent. The wind backing him fades at once.

  

Rahel blinks. She doesn't feel even the slightest bit different. But at least she dispatched her foe without making a move, right?!

Vipera Magnifica sighs and recalls his poor creature as the roulette wheel spins uselessly, for neither trainer felt compelled to bet on it this round.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)





*Psycho Mantis*  @ Metal Coat, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Still waiting for a good fight...
*Used*: nothing

*Arena Status*

 It is hailing (2 more actions).
 Misty Terrain is in effect (2 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Psycho Mantis's Health: 1% - 3% (Sticky Barb) = 0%
 Psycho Mantis's Energy: 60%
 Rahel's Health: 100%
 Rahel's Energy: 100%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Rahel (60) stands alone.
 You forgot one, VM! The Sticky Barb does damage when it transfers to your Pokémon, and I'm assuming you mean it to work regardless of held items in this arena. (It's going to be changed soon so that a Sticky Barb doesn't count as a held item for certain purposes, anyway, for more sticky hot potato fun.)
 Since Rahel never made a move against her opponent, I'll be granting the KO experience for this to Sittidel. I assume Eta Carinae will have zero problem with this, but if he does, I guess Rahel can have the KO instead.
 We didn't actually have any actions in this round, so I'm not so sure about reducing the duration of arena effects. I did anyway, but idk, make a case if you want.
 *Vipera Magnifica* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2015)

Sorry *Orestes*, I couldn't give you that additional crutch. Just do your best though, and with a bit of luck we can win this.

Start with a *Smack Down*. Once Rahel is on the ground, hit her with *Bulldoze* twice. If Smack Down didn't work and you can't hit with Bulldoze, use *Ancient Power* instead. If at any point Rahel is protecting or unreachable, use *Dragon Dance*.

*Smack Down / Dragon Dance ~ Bulldoze / Ancient Power / Dragon Dance x2*

Let's bet *3% health on Black* this time.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 10, 2015)

Alright, Rahel, this isn't a super favorable matchup, but let's see what we can do.  Lead with a *Double Team*, then hit him with a couple of *Steel Wings*.  If he interprets clones as you being unhittable, or if he uses Dragon Dance for whatever other reason, switch out those Steel Wings for *Punishment*s.

*Double Team ~ Steel Wing/Punishment x2*

And *6% on Red*.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 11, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Itching to avenge his long-lost father, or something.

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Still waiting for a good fight...

------------------------------​
Li Feng snakes in snakily to press the big red button again, but the slot machine seems to be malfunctioning. It makes more spinning noises, but the tiles refuse to move...

  

The slot machine's stomach opens, and another Sticky Barb flies out of it, clinging on to Orestes's stomach. The Larvitar hisses in discomfort, clawing at his skin to get it out, but to no avail: the burrs have stuck in deep.

But the slot machine's not done yet! Another thirty seconds of pointless beeping, and...

  

Rahel backs away in horror, knowing what's coming next. Out comes a third Sticky Barb, latching insistently onto her feathers. Wincing in pain, Rahel knows there is only one option. She must flee. The Vullaby begins racing in awkward circles, wings plastered to her sides, squawking angrily the entire time. Alas, all she manages to go is create four more copies of herself, each with their own parasitic barbs...

Giving up on his own unwanted passenger for now, Orestes dashes over to the gardens and picks out a lovely, perfectly smooth rock. It seems almost a shame to throw it, but me must. He winds up his tiny arm behind him and then lets loose, and the perfect stone flies in a perfect arc through the air, blasting perfectly through one of the fake Rahels. The other four Vullaby rise up into the air as one, eight wings each sporting a silvery sheen over their feathers. They cut through the air toward him, and one of the wings slashes painfully into his side, but more importantly...

_Rahel's Sticky Barb scrapes against the first as if by some magnetic force, and implants itself into his skin_...

Orestes screams in pain, grabbing desperately at the two barbs in his skin. His original barb, not enjoying the company, clings onto Rahel's wing as the Vullaby swoops away, but this is not enough for Orestes. Angrily he roars to the gods of gambling, and the gods of gambling answer his cry, several little rocks rising from the garden dirt, imbued with the true power of the RNG. Indeed the odds do favour them, as they shower over the true Rahel, who squawks in surprise as her clones disappear, leaving her to take the entire brunt of the attack. Below, the mist covering the roulette wheel creeps away again, and above, the sky begins to clear, and hailstones stop falling.

Cawing, Rahel makes to cut across Orestes's chest with a steel-covered wing, and the Larvitar closes his eyes and braces himself for more barbarous impact, but the blow does not come. Rahel curses to herself, somehow having managed to completely overshoot her opponent, and, grumbling, Orestes retaliates with another shower of rocks aided by the gods of gambling. Rahel prepares to snap back, but just then the roulette wheel lights up and begins to spin.

Slowly a ball drops into the red pocket yet again, and Rahel feels some health restored to her as Orestes feels just a bit weaker.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Grumbling to himself. Things are just not going his way today.
*Used*: Smack Down (hit clone) ~ Ancient Power ~ Ancient Power

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Poking pointlessly at her barb with her beak.
*Used*: Double Team (4 clones) ~ Steel Wing ~ Steel Wing (missed)

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Orestes's Health: 100% - 13% (Steel Wing) - 2% (hail) - 3% (Sticky Barb 1) - 1% (Sticky Barb 1) - 3% (Sticky Barb 2) - 2% (Sticky Barb 2) - 3% (roulette) = 73%
 Orestes's Energy: 100% - 3% (Smack Down) - 3% (Ancient Power) - 3% (Ancient Power) = 91%
 Rahel's Health: 100% - 11% (Ancient Power) - 11% (Ancient Power) - 2% (Life Orb) - 3% (Sticky Barb 2) - 1% (Sticky Barb 2) - 3% (Sticky Barb 1) - 2% (Sticky Barb 1) + 6% (roulette) = 73%
 Rahel's Energy: 100% - 4% (Double Team) - 5% (Steel Wing) - 5% (Steel Wing) = 86%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Rahel (60) > Orestes (41).
 The first Ancient Power hit the real Rahel.
 Rahel's second Steel Wing missed. Lucky her, she didn't have to take back her barb. She still took Life Orb recoil, however.
 The roulette landed on red, restoring 6% health to Rahel and doing 3% damage to Orestes.
 *Eta Carinae* commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd love for you to peace out by Flying out of the way, but Smack Down makes that very very hard to pull off.  So lead with *Swagger*.  If he pops up a Protect or Detect, *Nasty Plot*.  Then, if Swagger succeeded, hit him with a *Punishment*.  If not, go with *Dark Pulse*.  If he's protecting, or you can't hit him for some other reason besides a sub, *Iron Defense*.  Same conditionals for the third action.

*Swagger/Nasty Plot ~ Punishment/Dark Pulse/Iron Defense x2*

And *5% on Red*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't like the way this is heading, but

Keep trying *Smack Down* until a successful hit. Then continue to use *Earthquake*. If there's a Grassy Terrain in effect, use *Body Slam* instead of Earthquake. Oh, and if you're lucky enough to get a Tailwind (and Rahel doesn't have one), use *Taunt* on the first action.

*Smack Down / Taunt ~ Smack Down / Earthquake / Body Slam x2*

Also, *5% on Black*.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 13, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Grumbling to himself. Things are just not going his way today.

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Poking pointlessly at her barb with her beak.

------------------------------​
_Boop boop boop_...

  

How lucky! Orestes grins at his trainer as he feels an encouraging wind at his back, and Vipera Magnifica gives him a thumbs up.

  

Woah, step aside, Orestes, because Rahel over here has just landed the _JACKPOT_. The slot machine's stomach opens up to fire a spray of coins toward Rahel. The Bellossom Bucks™ shower over the bedazzled Vullaby, leaving bruises in several places, but Rahel doesn't care. She's bringing home the big bucks, baby!

Orestes rolls his eyes, a dark aura surrounding him as he begins to hurl insults at his foe. Doesn't she know the Bellossom Bucks™ don't mean anything outside of the casino? They're totally worthless. Just like Rahel herself. So there! (Inwardly, Orestes is quite jealous at his opponent's good fortune, but he would never admit to such a thing.) Worthless Rahel's feathers bristle indignantly. What does Orestes know?! Rahel's going to become rich off these Bellossom Bucks™, and then Orestes will be here asking her for handouts! And she won't give them, for Orestes has dared to doubt her! Oh, she's gonna rough him up good, good thing her trainer commanded... say what?! Swagger? Nasty Plot? Rahel refuses. Instead she leaps at her opponent with a furious cry, beating upon him with her wings and talons in a nice, old-fashioned beatdown.

And then Orestes picks up a random rock that's bounced over from the garden and flings it hard at one of Rahel's wings. The Vullaby screeches in shock and falls off her opponent immediately, turning to tend to the injured wing that hangs limply at her side. Gingerly she attempts a small flutter, and hisses at the pain that rushes through the joint. Guess she's not making any aerial escapes any time soon. Glaring over at her opponent, Rahel instead satisfies herself by ROASTING HIM WITH HER THOUGHTS. A pulse of pure hatred is emitted from her eyes, and Orestes falls over backwards as the force of it knocks him right over.

Unfortunately for Rahel, Orestes lands on the ground pretty hard. So hard, in fact, that the roulette wheel starts shaking uncontrollably. Roulette balls roll about randomly, and Rahel trips as the shockwaves ripple beneath her feet. One of the steel balls narrowly misses her beak, and as tremors continue to run through the wheel, she's thrown up and slammed down into the ground, over and over again. The shaking finally fades, leaving the roulette wheel noticeably worse for the wear, as Rahel slowly pushes herself to her feet. She sends off another quick pulse of dark energy, and Orestes recoils in disgust as her hateful thoughts worm their way into his brain. Satisfied, Rahel takes a deep breath and then turns away from Orestes with a huff.

With a low groan, the damaged roulette wheel starts up again, and a ball falls heavily into a black pocket. Clearly Rahel isn't so lucky now, and Orestes smirks as he feels a bit of strength restored to him.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Bruised but satisfied. Backed by a Tailwind (1 more action).
*Used*: Taunt ~ Smack Down ~ Earthquake

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Breathing deeply, attempting to calm down. Smacked down.
*Used*: Struggle ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Orestes's Health: 73% - 8% (Struggle) - 3% (Sticky Barb 1) - 13% (Dark Pulse) - 13% (Dark Pulse) - 3% (barbs) + 5% (roulette) = 38%
 Orestes's Energy: 91% - 4% (Taunt) - 3% (Smack Down) - 5% (Earthquake) = 79%
 Rahel's Health: 73% - 4% (Pay Day) - 2% (Struggle) - 3% (Sticky Barb 2) - 9% (Smack Down) - 12% (Earthquake) - 3% (barbs) - 2% (Life Orb) - 5% (roulette) = 33%
 Rahel's Energy: 86% - 4% (Struggle) - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 4% (Dark Pulse)= 74%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Orestes (82) > Rahel (60).
 Rahel used Struggle on the first action, as she wasn't given any damaging commands. This caused both Pokémon to exchange barbs.
 Since Earthquake shook up the roulette wheel a ton, I arbitrarily gave each Pokémon a 20% chance of being hit by a rogue roulette ball for 40 BP Steel-type damage. It didn't happen for either Pokémon this time, though Orestes was pretty close.
 Rahel's Taunt wore off at the end of the round.
 The roulette landed on black this time, restoring 5% health to Orestes and taking 5% health from Rahel. I've long since run out of ways to write this part.
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 18, 2015)

*DQ warning for VM. 48 hours.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2015)

That last round went pretty smooth, thanks to the RNG. This round, we shouldn't take too many chances though. Use *Rest*, and follow up with *Sleep Talk* twice. If, however, you get the Arceus boost, or an Unown friend, and Rahel doesn't have the Arceus boost, then use *Superpower* twice and finish up with *Rest*. Also do this if you end up taunted on the first action. If on action three you are awake and unable to use Rest, or you have already used it, then use *Superpower*.

*Rest / Superpower ~ Sleep Talk / Superpower ~ Sleep Talk / Rest / Superpower*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 19, 2015)

*Snatch* his Rest on the first action, then fire off two *Sleep Talk*s.  If he doesn't rest on the first action and he has the Arceus boost, lay into him with some *Punishment* before you bite the dust.  If he has the Unown friend, go for *Dark Pulse*.

*Snatch ~ Sleep Talk/Punishment/Dark Pulse x2*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 20, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Bruised but satisfied. Backed by a Tailwind (1 more action).

*Eta Carinae* (2/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Breathing deeply, attempting to calm down. Smacked down.

------------------------------​
_Boop boop boop_...

  

Orestes claps excitedly as a tiny little Unown floats out of the slot machine's stomach, chattering eagerly.

  

Oh my gosh, two jackpots in a row?! Could there _be_ anyone luckier than Rahel, the goddess of luck? The Vullaby jumps up and down, squawking raucously as money comes flying out of the slot machine at high speed, pelting her feathers painfully. Whatever. Sometimes being rich hurts.

Orestes glares. That's not fair! Rahel can't just steal his thunder like that! If everyone's a winner at Bellossom Casino, why has no one ever given him the jackpot? The Larvitar's body seems to physically swell with anger as he summons up all his strength to give his foe a good jealous beating. His Unown friend quickly joins in with a battery of bright green orbs, but those don't seem to bother Rahel as much. What's much more distressing is how the Vullaby's Sticky Barb clings insistently to Orestes's skin, while his own rips out painfully to attach itself to Rahel's feathers.

Squawking indignantly, Rahel fires off a couple of DARK ENERGY LASER BEAMS FROM HER EYES. Yeah. That'll show mean old Orestes. The Larvitar squeals in pain as the dark energy buffets him backward, and at just that moment the favourable wind backing him fades away. As Orestes lets out a frustrated scream, Rahel takes advantage of the opportunity to send yet more dark thoughts his way, and Orestes falls onto his back as they slam into him. Chittering encouragingly, his Unown friend attempts to help out by shooting off more orbs of Grass-type energy their opponent's way, but Rahel simply shrugs most of them off. Fine. Orestes will have to do this himself. Drawing himself up to his full diminutive height, Orestes rushes forward with what is surely a blood-curdling, fear-inducing wail, putting all his energy into an all-out physical assault against his foe. Rahel screws her eyes shut, teetering on the spot, but despite her best efforts she's not able to withstand the pain, and falls onto her side with a muffled _thump_. Its job done, Orestes's Unown friend retreats to its home within the slot machine, leaving Orestes alone and exhausted from his momentary rage.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Too exhausted to feel triumphant. _-2 Attack, -2 Defense_.
*Used*: Superpower ~ Superpower

 Hidden Power (Grass) ~ Hidden Power (Grass)

*Eta Carinae* (1/3 left)

*Rahel*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overcoat
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Orestes's Health: 38% - 3% (Sticky Barb 2) - 13% (Dark Pulse) - 13% (Dark Pulse) - 2% (Sticky Barb) - 3% (Sticky Barb 1) = 4%
 Orestes's Energy: 79% - 7% (Superpower) - 7% (Superpower) = 65%
 Unown's Health: 10%
 Unown's Energy: ∞
 Rahel's Health: 33% - 4% (Pay Day) - 12% (Superpower) - 3% (Sticky Barb 1) - 4% (Hidden Power Grass) - 2% (Life Orb) - 2% (Sticky Barb) - 4% (Hidden Power Grass) - 11% (Superpower) - 3% (Sticky Barb 2) = 0%
 Rahel's Energy: 74% - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 66%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Orestes (41) stands alone.
 (Unown was actually faster than Orestes the first action, but it was more fun to write it this way.)
 Orestes's Tailwind wore off after the first action.
 *Eta Carinae* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 20, 2015)

A valiant effort against a Rock-type, Rahel.  *Cordelia*, lets finish this!

If he gets a Slot Machine boost that makes him faster than you and he starts to Rest, use *Giga Drain* on his energy.  If he Protects, Detects, or uses Endure, set up a *Grassy Terrain*.  Otherwise, *Magical Leaf*.

*Giga Drain/Grassy Terrain/Magical Leaf x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 20, 2015)

You won't last through this round Orestes, but that's fine, because you got the experience you needed. If the slot machine decides that you should be faster than Cordelia, then let loose an *Outrage*; otherwise, *Protect* and get Cordelia to waste a bit of her energy.

*Outrage / Protect x3*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 20, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (2/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Too exhausted to feel triumphant. _-2 Attack, -2 Defense_.

*Eta Carinae* (1/3 left)

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Too adorable for words.

------------------------------​
_Beep blip boop_...

  

Orestes curses under his breath as a roulette ball comes flying his way, hitting him in the face and knocking him right out.

  

How fortunate! Cordelia doesn't feel even the tiniest bit different! _Baaaay. Baaaaaaaaaaaay._ So adorable. The referee melts into the roulette wheel as Vipera Magnifica recalls his Pokémon.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (1/3 left)

*Orestes*  @ Lucky Egg, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Eta Carinae* (1/3 left)

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Still too adorable for words.
*Used*: nothing

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Orestes's Health: 4% - 6% (roulette ball) = 0%
 Orestes's Energy: 65%
 Cordelia's Health: 100% + 10% (Chansey) = 100%
 Cordelia's Energy: 100%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Cordelia (60) stands alone.
 Surprise exp for Rahel! How nice!
 For future reference, do the roulette balls deal physical damage?
 *Vipera Magnifica* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 21, 2015)

To keep things balanced, I'll use *Violent Mustelid* for this final bout.

VM, start with a *Retaliate*! Then use *Knock Off* followed by *Drain Punch*. If Cordelia has a Reflect up, or she has clones, or she is preparing a Counter, then use *Aura Sphere*. If she is protecting or unhittable on action one or two, use *Swords Dance*. If on action three you are asleep, use *Snore*.

*Retaliate / Aura Sphere / Swords Dance ~ Knock Off / Aura Sphere / Swords Dance ~ Drain Punch / Aura Sphere / Snore*

And let's wager *3% health on Red*.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 22, 2015)

Might as well throw caution to the wind.  Try a *Grass Whistle* first off, Cordelia.  If that was successful, pop off a *Leech Seed* and a *Poison Powder* afterwards.  If not, we need to get some damage in.  Go with a *Wring Out*, then give him a taste of his own medicine with *Giga Drain* (health).

*Grass Whistle ~ Leech Seed/Wring Out ~ Poison Powder/Giga Drain*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 22, 2015)

@VM: please advise on the roulette balls dealing physical damage or special damage or neither damage, not that it's actually going to be relevant without stat changes anyway.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 22, 2015)

Let's just say it's special damage, since Pay Day deals physical damage... even if that makes little sense flavor-wise.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 23, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Vipera Magnifica* (1/3 left)

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Regenerator
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Vehemently Motivated.

*Eta Carinae* (1/3 left)

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Still too adorable for words.

------------------------------​
_Blip bleep blorp..._

  

Adorable Cordelia bursts out adorably laughing as a steady stream of Bellossom Bucks™ pelts Violent Mustelid by way of greeting as he materializes on the field. She's not amused for long, however...

  

Yet another Sticky Barb flies from the machine, latching on to the Bayleef's side as she screams in startled pain. As she whips her neck around, attempting to dig the burr from her side with her teeth, it gives Violent Mustelid the perfect opening to dash in, slamming his opponent to the ground and battering her mercilessly with his paws in revenge for his fallen comrade Orestes, who's now obviously his bffaeaeaeaeaeaeaeae<333. One misplaced strike and the Sticky Barb digs painfully into his arm, and no matter how much he shakes it he just can't get the damn thing off.

Cordelia's leaf wilts as she grimaces in sympathy for her opponent's plight. Luckily she's got just the remedy he needs! Reaching down with her head, she gently plucks one of the leafy growths from her neck, and a new one immediately sprouts in its place (sustainable growth at its finest). The adorable Bayleef hums softly into the leaf, and the air flowing through it produces a beautiful, soothing tune that floats lazily through the air. The pain does indeed seem to dull a bit as Violent Mustelid's eyelids grow heavy, and he soon nods off to sleep. Cordelia giggles sheepishly to herself. Oops.

As her opponent slumbers on, Cordelia grasps a small seed within the plucked leaf with her teeth, and pulls it out with a quick tug. Tossing her head, she launches the seed her opponent's way, where it implants itself into his body and immediately begins to sprout. Violent Mustelid shifts slightly in his sleep, the Sticky Barb digging into his fur, and suddenly emits a loud, rumbling snore. Cordelia recoils with a startled hiss, releasing a cloud of purple, toxic spores around her in her shock. The powder drifts harmlessly away on the wind, and the Bayleef curses under her breath at her hasty misstep.

The roulette wheel shifts and slowly begins to spin, somehow not at all disturbing Violent Mustelid from his sleep. He hardly even twitches as a ball plunks down into a black pocket, and the roulette wheel saps away a bit more of his health.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica* (1/3 left)

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Regenerator
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Viciously Mumbling. Leech Seeded (1%/action). Asleep (10% chance of waking up next action).
*Used*: Retaliate ~ [asleep] ~ Snore

*Eta Carinae* (1/3 left)

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Proudly watching her seed take root.
*Used*: Grass Whistle ~ Leech Seed ~ Poison Powder (missed)

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Violent Mustelid's Health: 100% - 4% (Pay Day) - 3% (Sticky Barb) - 2% (Life Orb) - 3% (Sticky Barb) - 1% (Leech Seed) = 87%
 Violent Mustelid's Energy: 100% - 9% (Retaliate) - 5% (Snore) = 86%
 Cordelia's Health: 100% - 3% (Sticky Barb) - 17% (Retaliate) - 8% (Snore) + 1% (Leech Seed) = 73%
 Cordelia's Energy: 100% - 1% (Grass Whistle) - 5% (Leech Seed) - 3% (Poison Powder) = 91%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Violent Mustelid (65) > Cordelia (60).
 Poison Powder rolled a 99 for accuracy.
 The roulette landed on black, deducting a further 3% from Violent Mustelid's health.
 *Eta Carinae* commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 23, 2015)

*Poison Powder* until it's successful, then lay into him with *Giga Drain* on his health.

*Poison Powder ~ Poison Powder/Giga Drain x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 23, 2015)

*Snore* while you're asleep, *Knock Off* when you wake up, and *Poison Jab* after that. 

*Snore / Knock Off / Poison Jab x3*

*5% on Red* this time.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 24, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Regenerator
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Viciously Mumbling. Leech Seeded (1%/action). Asleep (10% chance of waking up next action).

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Proudly watching her seed take root.

------------------------------​
_Boop boop boop_...

  

Violent Mustelid is too deeply asleep to feel the PURE LUCK now flowing through his veins. It's there, though. The Bellossom Casino assures you of this.

  

Cordelia cries out in distress as a roulette ball comes barreling toward her, slamming heavily into her side. To make matters worse, Violent Mustelid chooses that moment to loudly snore again, and this is all just too much for poor Cordelia. Forgetting her orders, she instead curls up on the spot, shaking as she attempts to get over this immense shock. And then Violent Mustelid emits yet another of those offensive noises, and this time Cordelia's just annoyed. Didn't anyone teach that thing manners?! Huffily she pushes herself to her feet and waves her leaf back and forth, loosing a cloud of purple spores that this time meets its mark. The sleeping Mienfoo easily inhales the powder... and reacts by snoring yet again.

Shaking her head against the grating noise, Cordelia takes a deep breath and then her neck leaf things begin to glow brightly as tendrils of Grass-type energy extend from them to her opponent. Violent Mustelid twitches slightly in his sleep, mumbling a muffled objection as Cordelia begins to absorb his life force, the ropes of light growing fatter as they carry energy back to her master. Satisfied, Cordelia withdraws her tap into her opponent's energy as the roulette wheel begins to spin, and a ball tips into one of the black pockets. Violent Mustelid rolls over in his sleep as yet more energy is sapped from him.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Regenerator, Super Luck
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Starting to toss and turn. Leech Seeded (1%/action). Asleep (40% chance of waking up next action). Moderately poisoned (4%/round).
*Used*: Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Hoping not to hear any more of that horrible snoring.
*Used*: [flinch] ~ Poison Powder ~ Giga Drain

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Violent Mustelid's Health: 87% - 3% (Life Orb) - 11% (Giga Drain) - 3% (Sticky Barb) - 1% (poison) - 3% (Leech Seed) - 5% (roulette) = 61%
 Violent Mustelid's Energy: 86% - 5% (Snore) - 5% (Snore) - 5% (Snore) = 71%
 Cordelia's Health: 73% - 4% (roulette ball) - 8% (Snore) - 8% (Snore) - 8% (Snore) + 5% (Giga Drain) + 3% (Leech Seed) = 53%
 Cordelia's Energy: 91% - 3% (Poison Powder) - 4% (Giga Drain) = 84%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Violent Mustelid (65) > Cordelia (60).
 The first Snore caused Cordelia to flinch.
 The roulette wheel landed on black again, deducting 5% from Violent Mustelid's health.
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 24, 2015)

Alright, continue to *Snore* while you're asleep, VM. When you wake up, use *Drain Punch*. If Cordelia has clones, or a Reflect up, or you've already used Drain Punch and passed the Sticky Orb onto her, then use *Aura Sphere*.

*Snore / Drain Punch / Aura Sphere x3*

And I'll *wager 5% health on Red* one more time.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 24, 2015)

I am getting more and more worried that the Arceus roll is going to decide this.

*Giga Drain (health) x3*, Sorry Eifie

Also, let's go big and not forget about the wagering for the umpteenth time.  *8% on Black*.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 24, 2015)

*Round Eleven*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Regenerator, Super Luck
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Starting to toss and turn. Leech Seeded (1%/action). Asleep (40% chance of waking up next action). Moderately poisoned (4%/round).

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Hoping not to hear any more of that horrible snoring.

------------------------------​
_Bip bip bip..._

  

A favourable wind blows at Violent Mustelid's back, ruffling his fur, but his sleeping form is otherwise undisturbed.

  

Cordelia waves her leaf about in delight as she feels within her a surge of SUPER LUCK. Then Violent Mustelid snores in her face again. Due to her SUPER LUCK, Cordelia manages to stay unrattled enough to sap more of his energy away from him to feed her inner store of SUPER LUCK. She tries to hold back in order to avoid waking her opponent, but alas, despite her SUPER LUCK, Violent Mustelid's eyes abruptly snap open just as she's withdrawing her hold on him. Blearily he draws back a fist and PUNCHES HER IN THE FACE. His own ropes of orange energy latch onto her skin, gobbling that life energy right back to where it came from.

Ugh! That was so not SUPER LUCKY! Grumbling to herself, Cordelia again extends her thick vines of Grass-type energy Violent Mustelid's way to feed off his life force. Incensed, the Mienfoo takes a step back to close his eyes and concentrate. Tapping into his inner aura, he summons up a large orb of glowing Fighting-type energy above his head, and reaches back with both hands to grab onto it. Grunting, he flings it forward with all his might, and the blast shoves Cordelia far backward on the roulette wheel as she cries out in pain. A green glow surrounds her body as she taps into her inner reserves of Grass-type energy stored for precarious situations such as this, and again she launches more ropes of light Violent Mustelid's way, greedily feeding off his life force until the green glow around her fades.

Again the roulette wheel spins, and again the ball falls into a black pocket. Violent Mustelid grumbles to himself as even more of his energy is sapped away, while Cordelia finds herself feeling quite a bit stronger.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Regenerator, Super Luck
*Health*: 29% (capped)
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Cursing his lack of SUPER LUCK. Backed by a Tailwind (1 more action). Leech Seeded (1%/action). Moderately poisoned (4%/round).
*Used*: Snore ~ Drain Punch ~ Aura Sphere

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overgrow, Super Luck
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Egged on by her own SUPER LUCK.
*Used*: Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Violent Mustelid's Health: 61% - 3% (Life Orb) - 11% (Giga Drain) - 1% (Sticky Barb) + 6% (Drain Punch) - 11% (Giga Drain) - 14% (Giga Drain) - 4% (poison) - 3% (Leech Seed) - 5% (roulette) = 29% (capped)
 Violent Mustelid's Energy: 71% - 5% (Snore) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 5% (Aura Sphere) = 57%
 Cordelia's Health: 53% - 8% (Snore) + 5% (Giga Drain) - 12% (Drain Punch) - 3% (Sticky Barb) + 5% (Giga Drain) - 13% (Aura Sphere) + 7% (Giga Drain) + 3% (Leech Seed) - 2% (Sticky Barb) + 8% (roulette) = 43%
 Cordelia's Energy: 84% - 4% (Giga Drain) - 4% (Giga Drain) - 4% (Giga Drain) = 72%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Violent Mustelid (130) > Cordelia (60).
 (sorry for write, I have study I should be doing)
 seriously when am I going to get an Arceus roll (seriously when is someone going to get a Super Luck crit)
 Violent Mustelid woke up on the second action.
 Cordelia's Overgrow was temporarily activated after being hit by Aura Sphere.
 so uhhh omg it's so hard to keep track of the damage cap (and also the Overgrow threshold) with all this. I'm not sure if Leech Seed damage is supposed to contribute to the cap or not, so I'm just going to... cap away some of the poison damage. Technically that's supposed to be spread out but omg this is so irritating to keep track of, sorry.
 The roulette landed on black again.
 *Eta Carinae* commands first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 24, 2015)

Pretty simple here, Cordelia, we got him on the ropes.  *Giga Drain* his energy if he tries to direct heal.  If he has clones or goes underground, hit him with *Magical Leaf*.  Otherwise, let's give our ref a break.  *Energy Ball*, *Grass Pledge*, and a one action *Solar Beam*.

*Giga Drain/Magical Leaf/Energy Ball ~ Giga Drain/Magical Leaf/Grass Pledge ~ Giga Drain/Magical Leaf/Solar Beam*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 24, 2015)

That last roulette roll may have just determined the outcome of this game. Oh well, not everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino.

*Fake Out ~ Facade ~ Protect*

And *3% health on Red*. I'll explain later.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 25, 2015)

*Round Twelve*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Regenerator, Super Luck
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Cursing his lack of SUPER LUCK. Backed by a Tailwind (1 more action). Leech Seeded (1%/action). Moderately poisoned (4%/round).

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overgrow, Super Luck
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Egged on by her own SUPER LUCK.

------------------------------​
_el bip..._

  

How SUPER LUCKY! The jackpot violently showers over Violent Mustelid as he basks in his SUPER LUCK. (He does not feel very SUPER LUCKY, but he must smile and wave for the cheering crowd.)

  

Now that's real SUPER LUCK right there. Cordelia bays happily as a large portion of her strength returns to her, but then Violent Mustelid hops up to her and jealously claps his hands RIGHT IN HER FACE. Startled, Cordelia trips over backwards, unable to do anything as Violent Mustelid kicks her hard in the side. As least her Sticky Barb gets lodged into his foot, and he hops about on his uninjured leg, howling in pain.

Turning back on his opponent, Violent Mustelid unleashes all his pain in the most _violent_ assault he can _muster_ (get it?!). As he slams mercilessly into Cordelia with his feet and fists, the Sticky Barb gets stuck in her skin again, and he's gingerly able to put weight on both feet. Battered and bruised, Cordelia groans as her body begins to grow green again, tapping into her inner reservoir of Grass-type energy. Desperately she calls to the plantlife around her for aid, and a tall column of flowering plants from the garden rises to the occasion. The greenery streaks across the wheel to dig its thorns into her opponent, drenching his fur in sticky sap. A vine ensnares Violent Mustelid's ankle and he falls abruptly to the ground, a loud _snap_ echoing through the arena as he lands awkwardly on top of his foot. The poison coursing through his veins and the seeds taking root within him have taken their toll, and all the remaining energy is sapped out of him as the Mienfoo drifts out of consciousness.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Violent Mustelid*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Regenerator, Super Luck
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Fake Out ~ Facade

*Eta Carinae*

*Cordelia*  @ Wise Glasses, Sticky Barb
*Ability*: Overgrow, Super Luck
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: _Baaay. Baaaaaaaaaaaay._ :3
*Used*: [flinch] ~ Grass Pledge

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Violent Mustelid's Health: 29% - 4% (Pay Day) - 2% (Life Orb) - 4% (Sticky Barb) - 15% (Grass Pledge) - 2% (Leech Seed) - 3% (poison) = 0%
 Violent Mustelid's Energy: 57% - 5% (Fake Out) - 9% (Facade) = 43%
 Cordelia's Health: 43% + 10% (Chansey) - 7% (Fake Out) - 17% (Facade) - 4% (Sticky Barb) + 2% (Leech Seed) = 27%
 Cordelia's Energy: 72% - 4% (Grass Pledge) = 68%

*Notes*

 Violent Mustelid's Tailwind wore off after the first action.
 (if you were interested, the roulette would have landed on black again)
 And so the battle ends without a single Arceus roll. :( Because I am a gr8 ref, I rerolled the slot machine something like a dozen times. No Arceus. Sigh. Well, Eta Carinae is the winner, and he gets $24 and his Pokémon get one KO each. Vipera Magnifica gets $12 and Orestes and Psycho Mantis get a KO each. I get $15. Good game, both—but clearly not as good as the RNG...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2015)

Killed by the RNG :/ I could have maybe won next round with Reversal, but ah well

Good game Eta Carinae, very well played. Great reffing as always, Eifie. Just remember to slap me in the face next time I make such a luck-based arena.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 25, 2015)

Atta girl, Cordelia!!!

Good match, VM.  I got seriously saved by the roulette knocking out Psycho Mantis _and_ Orestes.  If you had been the luckier one in those cases this battle would have turned out a lot differently.  Still, it was good fun, we should do it again sometime!  And thanks for the reffings, Eifie.  They were both funny and quick, very much appreciated!


----------

